# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کسي براي ديپلم مجدد ثبت نام کرده؟

## Tajrobi7625

سلام  کسي هس برا ديپ محدد ديماه ثبت نام کرده باشه يا منتظر ترميم معدله؟
من رفتم آموزش پرورش منطقمون اصلا هيچکدوم از مسولا اسم ديپلم مجدد يا ترميم معدل به گوششون نخورده و من موندم چيکار کنم؟ 
دوستان خواهشا سريع بگيد من چيکار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## rezarko13

من چهارشنبه میرم هفته قبل رفتم گفتن بیا تطبیق بزن.فقط میترسم نشه ازش استفاده کرد

----------


## Tajrobi7625

يعني منم ميتونم براي 4 درس عمومي  يپلم مجدد بگيرم و براي اختصاصي ها در ترميم معدل خرداد شکت کنم؟

----------


## rezarko13

ترمیم امسال نمیرسه بیخیالش شو دیپتو بگیر ریاضی بگیر

----------


## Tajrobi7625

ترميم رو گفتن به 94 نميرسه فکر کنم  به خرداد 95 برسه. حالا اگه شد موقع ثبت نام  کدوم کد رشته رو وارد کنم؟ تجربي رياضي يا انساني؟

----------


## m40

دوستان منم میخوام اگه بشه تو ترمیم شرکت کنم....
برا خرداد 95 احتمالش چقدره که اجرا بشه؟

----------


## Nahal

> يعني منم ميتونم براي 4 درس عمومي  يپلم مجدد بگيرم و براي اختصاصي ها در ترميم معدل خرداد شکت کنم؟


منظورتون چیه؟!!!
شما اگه دیپ مجدد شرکت کنین باید تموم درسای غیر مشترک رو هم بردارین و فقط در صورت دلخواه میتونین دروس مشترک مثل عمومی ها رو تطبیق بزنین پس نمیشه فقط برای 4 درس عمومی دیپلم مجدد گرفت در ضمن دیپلم مجدد رو فقط تو یه رشته غیر از رشته اصلی خودتون میگیرین حالا شما چطوری میخواین برای دروس عمومی دیپ مجدد یه رشته دیگه رو بگیرین و بعد اگه ترمیم معدل تصویب شد برین نمرات اختصاصیتون رو ترمیم کنین؟ میخواین برای کنکور از هر مدرک دیپلمتون نصفشو استفاده کنین؟؟؟!!!

----------


## Ritalin

منم دیگه منتظر ترمیم نیستم ثبت نام کردم اون ۵ درس مونده انسانی دی امتحان بدم. چون کار اینا معلوم نیست شاید به خرداد هم نرسید.
فقط از تفاوت کد دیپلم با پیشم میترسم کسی اطلاعات جدیدی در این موضوع نداره

----------


## daniad

> سلام  کسي هس برا ديپ محدد ديماه ثبت نام کرده باشه يا منتظر ترميم معدله؟
> من رفتم آموزش پرورش منطقمون اصلا هيچکدوم از مسولا اسم ديپلم مجدد يا ترميم معدل به گوششون نخورده و من موندم چيکار کنم؟ 
> دوستان خواهشا سريع بگيد من چيکار کنم؟؟؟


من کردم  البته هنوز یکی از مدارک رو باید برم از مدرسه قبلی بگیرم ببرم براشون ولی همه چی حله دیگه
آره این بی سوادی اداره ای ها آدم رو جر میده  :Yahoo (21): 
من 3  4  تا آموزش پرورش مختلف رفتم و با آدما مختلفی سر و کله زدم هیچ کدومشونم هیچی بارش نبود تا آخر شانسی کارم را افتاد و فرم تطبیق رو گرفتم 
2 راه پیشنهاد میدم 
یکی این که بری تو آموزش پرورشای مناطق دیگه از شهرتون اقدام کنی(برای من جواب داد ) 
و این که بخش نامه های مربوط به این قضیه رو گیر بیاری بری نشونشون بدی بگی طبق این میخوام این کارو کنم 
البته سعی کن کلا بجای دیپلم مجدد از واژه ی ثبت نام داوطلب آزاد استفاده کنی دیپلم مجدد براشون زیادی سنگینه شاید متوجه نشن :/



> من چهارشنبه میرم هفته قبل رفتم گفتن بیا تطبیق بزن.فقط میترسم نشه ازش استفاده کرد


من مرداد فرم تطبیق رو گرفتم ولی برا شهریور ثبت نام نکردم الان بعد 2 ماه برا دی با همون فرم ثبت نام کردم پس مشکلی پیش نمیاد از بابت زمان



> يعني منم ميتونم براي 4 درس عمومي  يپلم مجدد بگيرم و براي اختصاصي ها در ترميم معدل خرداد شکت کنم؟


هر دیپلم یه کد جدا داره یعنی برا کنکور فقط از 1 دونش میشه استفاده کرد 
میتونی بری بجز عمومی بقیه رو تطبیق بزنی و فقط عمومی ها رو بدی
چون هنوز تکلیف ترمیم مشخص نیست نمیشه قطعی گفت ولی ممکنه بشه الان دیپ مجدد بگیری و خرداد اگه ترمیم تصویب شد همین دیپ جدید رو ترمیم کنی 
که بنظر من خیلی ریسکیه این کار و همین دی ما اختصاصیا ام بده شرشو بکن





> منم دیگه منتظر ترمیم نیستم ثبت نام کردم اون ۵ درس مونده انسانی دی امتحان بدم. چون کار اینا معلوم نیست شاید به خرداد هم نرسید.
> فقط از تفاوت کد دیپلم با پیشم میترسم کسی اطلاعات جدیدی در این موضوع نداره


آره منم ترس اصلیم همینه فعلا
ولی عاقلانه ترین ار همینه که به امید ترمیم و این چیزا نباشیم و تا فرصت هست یه کاری کنیم

----------


## khaan

> دوستان منم میخوام اگه بشه تو ترمیم شرکت کنم....
> برا خرداد 95 احتمالش چقدره که اجرا بشه؟


خرداد احتمالا اجرا میشه

----------


## m40

> خرداد احتمالا اجرا میشه


ممنون از پاسخ :Yahoo (1): 
ینی من برنامه ریزی کنم برای خرداد؟ احتمال اجراش تو خرداد بالای 70 درصده؟  (درصد بگید! قول میدم اگه اجرا نشده شمارو مسئول ندونم :Yahoo (76): )
راستی چرا انصرافی از پزشکی؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

من کردم. خوب هم راهنمایی کردن.
پایان خدمت و .. هم نیاز نیستش

----------

